# Overclocking GTX 260 core 216



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw this forum and it looked like a good place to ask. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on a way to not have to take so long to do this. Im not a noob with computers i just built this one myself and have NO clue how to overclock and my friends are little wimps with crap computers who are like waa waaa dont over clock but i just wanna run crysis at 30 or so fps to rub it in there faces hahaha. so if anyone can help me out maybe just post some numbers i could just throw in the Nvidia Control Panel that would rock!

Core: 634
mem clock: 1053
shader clock: 1350

by the way hi forum im Kevin.whats up?!!???!
Thats my rig.

Nvidia 790i mobo, Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 2.66 Ghz, 4 GB DDR3 OCZ, Hitachi 1 TB SATA HDD, Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 Core 216, Thermaltake Element S case (with all extra fans)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never overclocked a card because I buy factory overclocked versions anyway (I have a gtx 260)

If your interested in overclocking your cpu that I can help you with and you would need to push your cpu if you end up overclocking your card but I would first like to point you to a thread at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here first.


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

I skimmed through and seemed to be mostly devout towards CPU overclocking witch is somewhat pointless for me with a quadcore (maybe not) but im happy with my processing VERY fast but i just want more with my card lol.

and send me your cards specs maybe it will work for me or a little less.
and im getting my network + this year i got my a+ already. hah.:normal:

Actually do you think 2.66 is low for 4 cores? Ive heard of people getting my cpu close to 4 ghz...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you would be able to clock that cpu but all cpus are different and it depends on how good your system is and power supply.

4 cores for gaming is pretty much pointless this why people overclock them so they can get more out of the cores that are used. If you do overclock you cpu it will have an effect on the gpu (graphics card) so it should make performance better especially for Crysis.

I have a core 2 duo E8400 and I did have at 3.91GHz but have recently redid the thermal paste so its back at stock until the new paste is bedded in. But once it has I'll be putting it back at 3.91GHz and if I get better temps this time I might go back to 4GHz which is where I had it a while back.


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

ive gotta go to work now but when i get back ill post links on all parts.:3-startle:3-startle


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

I would be greatly appreciative if you took a look and helped me overclock my PC. Here are links to my hardware. :grin:

Mobo 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

CPU

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

GPU

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

Case ( 2 extra 60 mm and 1 extra 120 mm)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

RAM

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

Power Supply

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

I also dont want to take my parts to the MAXIMUM OC but i just want to run my games very well..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what sort of cpu cooler do you have?

Overclocking with the standard one isn't a good idea but all you need to do at first is try raising the FSB by 10 MHz and see what happens.


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

i used my friends cause my good one i orderd didnt fit when i built.ill have to see.. it seems pretty basic.


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

moss cool rotary dc fan brushless

thats what it says on the fan. idk any more. : /


----------

